
The Internet Dream Became a Nightmare - c89X
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/11/13/magazine/internet-future.html
======
rzmnzm
*for the legacy media

------
electricdesign7
hey, no ads. Am surprised. Was it always like this?

